# Mold? Mites? I can't figure it out.



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

I have had stuff taking over a small part of my viv for a while now. I can spray it away with water and it comes back in a day or two. I can't find any spider mites and it seems to pop up whether its sopping wet I let it dry out.








The specks in the pics kinda look like mites to me, but i have stared at the for literally 30 minutes and they haven't moved. So I think they are mist droplets.








Any Ideas?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm casting my vote for mold. I've seen some scary, alien-looking types of mold in the few months my viv has been set up, and I'm positive that others will say the same. I've got at least 4 different (visible) types in there atm and I'm guessing that your photos are just another kind of mold growth. The only thing that works for me has been to mist it until it's discintigrated, and repeat daily until you've defeated the stuff. Some of it seems to get a pretty strong hold but hopefully your mold will go away with time . Good luck!


----------



## rpmurphey (Mar 9, 2009)

I had that same mold before. It is harmless and it will go away in about 3-4 weeks if you spray it every other day. It might spread fast but then it will slow down and wont spread through the entier setup. Just spray it with water and you'll get rid of it soon.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I am a little relieved to hear that it is probably mold and not spider mites.


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

That looks exactly like the mold that I get in springtail culture - that's been keeping them fed for the last 6ish months. It always grows on top of the fish flakes I've put in there. I'm sure if you tossed some springs on it they'd happily help ya get rid of it


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

How long has the tank in question been set up and running? I frequently see mold blooms in new tanks while the system is reaching equilibrium.


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

About a year and a half, but it just started to pop up about 2 months ago.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

mikestra said:


> About a year and a half, but it just started to pop up about 2 months ago.


Add new leaf litter or other organic material recently?


----------



## mikestra (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah I did add some new leaf litter a few months ago, which is when I first started to notice it. Make sense now  Thanks


----------

